# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  راهنمایی در مورد پزشکی آزاد

## Maximus

سلام دوستان ....

یکی از آشناهامون میخاد پزشکی آزاد بخونه ؛ یه اطلاعات کامل در مورد پزشکی آزاد و آزمونش میخام 
مثلا شهریه هر ترم چقدره ؛ این بنده خدا دیپلمش مربوط به سال 82 هست احتیاجی هست دیپلم مجدد بگیره ؛ با توجه به اینکه چندسال از درس دور بوده احتمال قبولیش واسه آزاد چقدره ؛ برا پزشکی آزاد رقابتی هست یا نه ؛آزمون آزاد همون سراسری هست 
از این جور سوالات متداول 

ضمنا کسی میدونه برا آزاد کرمان حدود بازه رتبه ایش چقدره ؟؟

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان ....
> 
> یکی از آشناهامون میخاد پزشکی آزاد بخونه ؛ یه اطلاعات کامل در مورد پزشکی آزاد و آزمونش میخام 
> مثلا شهریه هر ترم چقدره ؛ این بنده خدا دیپلمش مربوط به سال 82 هست احتیاجی هست دیپلم مجدد بگیره ؛ با توجه به اینکه چندسال از درس دور بوده احتمال قبولیش واسه آزاد چقدره ؛ برا پزشکی آزاد رقابتی هست یا نه ؛آزمون آزاد همون سراسری هست 
> از این جور سوالات متداول 
> 
> ضمنا کسی میدونه برا آزاد کرمان حدود بازه رتبه ایش چقدره ؟؟


ترمی 2 و نیم الی 3 تومن پزشکی ازاد
هر نوع پزشکی رقابت داره
تا رتبه نهایت 10 هزار کشوری میتونه امید داشته باشه
اگه بخونه حسابی میتونه بیاره

----------


## Maximus

> ترمی 2 و نیم الی 3 تومن پزشکی ازاد
> هر نوع پزشکی رقابت داره
> تا رتبه نهایت 10 هزار کشوری میتونه امید داشته باشه
> اگه بخونه حسابی میتونه بیاره


شهریه پزشکی برا هر ترم واقعا 2/5 الی 3 تومنه ؟؟؟
خودت میدونی برا پزشکی سراسری رقابت زیاده ؛  ازاد یزد و کرمان نظرت چیه ؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> شهریه پزشکی برا هر ترم واقعا 2/5 الی 3 تومنه ؟؟؟
> خودت میدونی برا پزشکی سراسری رقابت زیاده ؛  ازاد یزد و کرمان نظرت چیه ؟؟؟


اره ترم های اخر بیشتر میشه
واسه پزشکی سراسری ازاد پردیس و.... رقابت شدید هست

----------

